# Kaydin Peterson Progression Thread



## KaydinPeterson (Mar 29, 2022)

(03/28/2022) Currently 12 years old and learning 2-Look OLL. Focusing on completing (L, T, and U alg)
(03/28/2022) Currently 12 years old and finished learning 2-Look OLL. Beginning on 2-Look PLL.
(03/30/2022) Currently 12 years old and got new PB (39.48) still using beginner method. Working on 2-Look PLL still.
(03/31/2022) Currently 13 years old (birthday!) and got a new PB (38.38) still using the beginner method. Working on 2-Look PLL still.
(03/31/2022) Currently 13 years old (birthday!) and got a new PB (33.43) still using the beginner method. Working on 2-Look PLL still.
(04/02/2022) Currently 13 years old and consistently using 2-Look OLL and 2-Look PLL in solves. I definitely have the algorithms memorized. Going to be working on cross and F2L. These 2 things need improvement.
(04/04/2022) Currently 13 years old and got a new PB (33.05) using beginner CFOP. Working on cross and F2L
(04/04/2022) Currently 13 years old and got a new PB (31.29+) using beginner CFOP. Working on cross and F2L
(04/04/2022) Currently 13 years old and got the GAN 11 M Pro UV Coated. I lubed it with 6 drops of LUNAR from SCS. Still working on cross and F2L


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Mar 29, 2022)

KaydinPeterson said:


> (03/28/2022) Currently 12 years old and learning 2-Look OLL. Focusing on completing (L, T, and U alg)


If you haven't already, I would suggest full pll, or at least 2 look pll before OLL.


----------



## KaydinPeterson (Mar 29, 2022)

Stock_Fish109 said:


> If you haven't already, I would suggest full pll, or at least 2 look pll before OLL.


Yeah I see why I should have learned 2 look pll before 2 look oll but its kinda too late haha, I already learned it all. I am working on 2 look pll right now and I'm having good progress. Also, about full oll and full pll, I plan on learning that later. I still only know beginner cfop and I want to do full oll and pll over summer so I have more time to learn all the algorithms. Especially since I have a Bar Mitzvah coming up I am putting a lot of time into that as I'm already behind on my lessons. Thanks for the tips though!


----------



## Stock_Fish109 (Mar 29, 2022)

KaydinPeterson said:


> Yeah I see why I should have learned 2 look pll before 2 look oll but its kinda too late haha, I already learned it all. I am working on 2 look pll right now and I'm having good progress. Also, about full oll and full pll, I plan on learning that later. I still only know beginner cfop and I want to do full oll and pll over summer so I have more time to learn all the algorithms. Especially since I have a Bar Mitzvah coming up I am putting a lot of time into that as I'm already behind on my lessons. Thanks for the tips though!


yeah, no problem, good luck!


----------



## KaydinPeterson (Mar 29, 2022)

Stock_Fish109 said:


> yeah, no problem, good luck!


Thanks!


----------

